# Plant recommendations for A. genic habitat?



## d3v1n96 (Jan 8, 2014)

I am soon rehousing my T and was wondering what types of plants would be viable additions to it's soon to be home. What types of plants would do well along with my T and what are some of your personal favorites?


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Jan 29, 2014)

Any plant that could tolerate low light and is sturdy enough to be perched on without breaking a leaf or a branch is usually okay.


----------



## Introvertebrate (Jan 31, 2014)

This is Jamie's A. genic enclosure with live plants.


----------



## vespers (Feb 1, 2014)

Introvertebrate said:


> This is Jamie's A. genic enclosure with live plants.


Which will possibly look rough in a few months, after that A. geniculata decides to bulldoze and redecorate.


----------



## Tongue Flicker (Feb 1, 2014)

vespers said:


> Which will possibly look rough in a few months, after that A. geniculata decides to bulldoze and redecorate.


Haha pretty much had the same realization


----------



## JZC (Feb 1, 2014)

Pothos, Wandering Jew, maybe some Bromeliads if there is light involved.


----------



## vespers (Feb 4, 2014)

http://www.arachnoboards.com/ab/sho...a-tearing-through-the-decorations-in-her-tank...

This will likely be the fate of the plants.


----------



## cyrussitu (Feb 9, 2014)

Pothos is my favorite vivarium plant.
Pothos FTW:biggrin:


----------

